# Westron's UVB bulbs....



## teguboy77 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ordered a pair and they came,they seem pretty good and the for price is good as well for two bulbs for $60 not bad,uvb readings were good too.Just ordered two more as a back up lol.Anybody else buy bulbs from them?


----------



## Maro1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think RobK ordered some and said his readings were not very good. I just fired mine up but don't have a UVB meter (I need to buy one) What kind of readings are you getting?


----------



## james.w (Nov 18, 2011)

From what RobK said they are terrible.


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 18, 2011)

At 21'' under the bulb i was getting 137 mw,so thats not to bad.


teguboy77 said:


> At 21'' under the bulb i was getting 137 mw,so thats not to bad.



At the same time if is not right under the bulb at 21'' the uvb is like 40 mw idk,i think this might be my last time buying these bulbs,the megaray 160 watt i have thats three months old at 21'' is putting out 175mw at 21'' .


----------



## got10 (Nov 18, 2011)

teguboy77 said:


> Ordered a pair and they came,they seem pretty good and the for price is good as well for two bulbs for $60 not bad,uvb readings were good too.Just ordered two more as a back up lol.Anybody else buy bulbs from them?


 I have been using them for about 10 years or so. No complaints for as of yet.


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 18, 2011)

Well to be honest if it works for you great,but at the sametime when i had a megaray next to the westron both being 160 watt the westron mw reading were lower,and i got the readings using my solar meter,if you use uvb bulbs i think its a must in my opinion cause then you know exactly what your uvb bulb is putting.


----------

